# [Officer.com] More Arrests Made In Mississippi Cop Killer Case



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

The suspect's mother is one of the four charged with helping her son elude police during a 48-hour manhunt.

*http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=25455&siteSection=2*


----------

